# my fish



## snoop (Dec 12, 2006)

thought it was about time to post some pics of my fish.  








My male Zebra Obliquidens 








One of my female Zebra Obliquidens 








My male cobolt Zebra can anyone help me with an ID for the yellow fish?








A group shot








My baby hongi








One of my Female Hongi's holding

got a few more fish yet to get a decent photo of will keep trying


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The fish in the photo with the Metriaclima Callainos might be a Pseudotropheus Saulosi. I'd check out their profile page and see what you find.


----------

